# Announcement to follow:



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just letting everyone know that we are expecting our second child.
He/She will be here sometime in June of '10.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you Haunti.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yay! another future propbuilder/free actor for your haunt!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, Jeff. Sounds like you'll be busy next year chasing after 2 rug rats.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.
Excited and a little nervous...Joe has been pretty easy.
With him being 3 next season and a 3 month old during the busy season will most likely be challenging.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations, FE!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats. I wondered why it was so hard to get a hold of you this year. LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you...DT..it's just you...run...hide! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I should take a bath more often?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats on the baby


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff, keep em coming, lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, that's what comes of being such a ho

Congratulations on the upcoming attraction


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks again.

It's been a fun ride so far..would you believe I'm looking forward to Christmas??? lol


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh no! Not a Gemini!! Jeff it will be like having twins for real. Kouma is a Gemini and it's like having two husbands. Congrats and good luck


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Joyce! How exciting!

My birthday is in early June; if it's a girl name her after me!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh, and my boys are three years, four months apart. It worked well for us!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats! Nice to see a whole brood of Frighteners taking shape!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Brood....most likely not....too old for that! lol

This will be the last Doc.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Oh no! Not a Gemini!! Jeff it will be like having twins for real. Kouma is a Gemini and it's like having two husbands. Congrats and good luck


Yeah, my wife already is.....



Ms. Wicked said:


> Congratulations to you and Joyce! How exciting!
> 
> My birthday is in early June; if it's a girl name her after me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and my boys are three years, four months apart. It worked well for us!


 If it started with a J...Jellie (dosen't sound right) LOL

We're done...to old or more and it's hard on my wife.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates Jeff, Mmmm is it's a boy Bill is a good name, or William if you prefer


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Congrates Jeff i remember those days


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That's wonderful news, Jeff! Congrat's to the whole family.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats , Jeff
The more the merrier.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Jeff. Sure it may be a little hectic next year, and the year after that and the year after that....but sooner or later it will calm down and you'll actually miss those days. Having two 2 year olds here all day makes me realize how much I enjoyed the times my kids were that age. And if things get too much for you, you can always hide out in here OR come to a NJ/PA M&T for a chance to "relax" hehehe.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to you and your wife!!!! Always great to hear news like that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Step away for two weeks and... Congrats Jeff. Just want to warn you though, what seems like a good idea now, can seem like a really bad idea in 13 years or so. But you'll get through it, like we all do. Wishing you the best!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That means...he and his wife......YOU KNOW!!.....(did it)......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...Deb!!
And thank thank you!!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> That means...he and his wife......YOU KNOW!!.....(did it)......


I was going to mention that they know what causes that, but you beat me to it. 

Congrats to you and missus Jeff, your part is over, now she has to do all the hard work. 

Scott


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Such exiting news!!!
Our littlest two were close to those ages this season. It was a challenge, but it all worked out fine. I'd say just plan ahead, get as much done in advance as possible, and enlist all he help you can get (with Halloween and/or child care). Just think of all the cute little tiny costumes!! Best wishes to you and your family!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

*Congrats on your little one!! blessings to you and your family!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, we're having a girl....exciting and scary!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Girls rule!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, and she'll have a big brother to look after her too.


----------

